# I Know I Know... No More Stoppers



## Fangar (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello all,

Just finished this one.  BOW with PR and an inset Porcelain Rose.  The Windows allow the Rose to be viewed from the side.  The top lets light in an really makes this one glow.  The Black lines are hand painted acrylic paint.  Deft Spray lacquer finish.  The windows look much cleaner in person.







Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, is it just me, or are those windows flush with the wood?? Did not cast it IN the wood??

Awesome looking topper, though.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 8, 2007)

That's pretty cool!!!  Why stop(per)? []


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 8, 2007)

Simply amazing, the work you do is great.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 8, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! Boy I hope my wife doesn't see this.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 8, 2007)

That really is neat, Fangar!!!

Please keep on posting these here, as well as on the other site, saves me a trip to see the pic.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 8, 2007)

As my mother used to say Holy Moley!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 8, 2007)

Again top of the line work. You have raised the bar on the stopper world. I still love that wood. That is some of the nicest woods available to man kind. Just wish it was cheaper to buy. Can you share a little insight to how you went about this one. Did you predrill and then tape the holes or use some other method of holding the PR in. Is this the same stuff you have been using??? I am still in the learning to make a stopper stage. I am working on some mandrels. Do not stop showing pictures we love them. Keep up the nice work


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yowsa,
I've been following your posts (and Ed's) on these and this is the best.  Simply amazing.  I take it that you cast it right in the stopper, once you drilled some holes.  I have never turned a stopper with a cab on it, and have never even glued a state quarter in the one stopper I turned that's supposed to receive one.  I guess I'm waiting for a buyer.  Keep on posting these, please.
Rob


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 8, 2007)

Fangar, that is awesum... you know this is going to make me change my mind on the chrome cone stoppers.. Fabulous job.


----------



## RonRaymond (Jan 8, 2007)

Please Fangar...don't stop stoppering...your work is really inspiring!


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jan 8, 2007)

Gotta hand it to ya Fang, that is one of the most unique ideas to come along in awhile. NIce work. I noticed black lines at each point that the shapes change and also around the top where the acrylic meets the wood. Is that paint or what? I like it, nice touch.


----------



## kenwc (Jan 8, 2007)

That is the coolest concept for a stopper I've seen....ok...spill it...how'd you make the windows.


----------



## penhead (Jan 8, 2007)

Simply awesome..!!


----------



## Fangar (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks to all for the nice compliments and comments.  

Scott the lines were done with black paint.  I got some Model paints on closeout at Walmart for 4 dollars for I think 16 colors.  They work great for painting tubes, and if I could ever learn how to paint, that too! 

These stoppers are very easy.  Drill some holes, glue in the embelishment, tape up the sides like John mentioned (jttheclockman).  Cast, pressure pot, turn.  Simple.  

This BOW is from Diane and Gassan (Spelling?).  They are a bit slow sometimes, but their wood is the best I have ever seen. 

Thanks again.  I have some other ideas in store too.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## johncrane (Jan 9, 2007)

Crikey thats nice Fangar!l love the photo too.[]


----------



## pete00 (Jan 9, 2007)

Fangar.............all that comes to mind is WOW !!!

great job....


----------



## woodwish (Jan 9, 2007)

Fangar, very nice!  Have you tried any of the stainless steel stoppers instead of chrome plated?  I bought some at AAW Symp in Lex this summer and really like them, at least for my own use.  They aren't as shiny as the chrome but hold up better.  I have had the chrome bubble up when left for long in bottles of merlot.  The stopper doesn't have to touch the wine, the fumes will corrode them.  It would be a shame to put all the work you do into a stopper and then have the chrome bubble up from it's intended use.  Just curious if you have had any problems with them.


----------



## Fangar (Jan 9, 2007)

Ray,

Hello.  I have tried the stainless stoppers from Ruth.  They are well made, but are too small in my opinion.  I think the design is nice, but I would prefer them to be larger in length at least.  As for the chrome, I have noted that they corrode over time.  I am out of the PSI chrome, and have switched over to the Berea ones.  I have heard the chrome holds up a bit better.  I tell people that they will likely corrode over time and tell them that if ever they desire a replacement base to contact me.  I charge 4.00 for a replacement.  Kinda like a refill in my eyes.  Just my take.  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Ligget (Jan 9, 2007)

That IS beautiful!! [:0][:0][:0][][][]


----------



## badwin (Jan 9, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC !!!!!!!

Brian


----------



## woodwish (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />Ray,
> 
> Hello.  I have tried the stainless stoppers from Ruth.  . . . .  Just my take.
> ...



Fangar, I agree that they are small.  Functionally they have worked  fine for me but the turned part seem to overpower the small base at times.  I haven't tried any of the chrome ones except from CSUSA, and only one corroded that I know of out of dozens & dozens I have made.  I have read more about the problem than experienced it, sounds like your take a good approach to the problem with a replacment.  

I also found some brass ones but don't remember where I got them.  I'm sure you have seen them, but I don't have any long time use of them.  They are nice looking though and sold instantly. The anodized black ones in my opinion are also good looking.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 9, 2007)

The thing about the chrome versus the stainless has a couple points. The stainless from all that I have been reading have a failure rate and yes it is nice to say you will replace it but if you are selling in a highend store and charging a good penny not great idea to have failures and how are those people going to know you will replace them. I guess you must have some kind of warning label and note to go with it. Second point the chrome and others may look good when displayed on a stand but the true display is in a wine bottle and to me they are too high and the stainless takes away from the woodwork. They then look top heavy. When you look at the stainless they have a lower profile when sitting in a bottle where they should be and the wood or resin stands out. This is just my opinion. I have not made any stoppers yet just practicing designs but from what I have seen., this is the way I am leaning.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 9, 2007)

It's interesting that the stoppers sit in the bottle for more than an hour or two.  No decent red wine lasts much longer before losing much of its taste.  Hopefully folks aren't using these to "store" open wine, but only as adornments for the brief period of time it takes to consume the beverage.


----------



## jeff (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />It's interesting that the stoppers sit in the bottle for more than an hour or two.  No decent red wine lasts much longer before losing much of its taste.  Hopefully folks aren't using these to "store" open wine, but only as adornments for the brief period of time it takes to consume the beverage.


No bottle of decent red wine lasts more than <s>2 hours</s> a half hour at my house []

Something functional would be a stopper kit on a vacu-vin stopper base.


----------



## Fangar (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />It's interesting that the stoppers sit in the bottle for more than an hour or two.  No decent red wine lasts much longer before losing much of its taste.  Hopefully folks aren't using these to "store" open wine, but only as adornments for the brief period of time it takes to consume the beverage.



This is a great point and my thoughts exactly.  These stoppers are not designed to "Cork" a bottle.  I have others that do.  

jttheclockman.  I don't see the chrome issues as failure at all. A pen runs out of ink.  A chopping block will become marred, Most of the finishes for the pens we sell tarnish, chip, etc over time.  I agree, I wish there was a perfect solution, but for the time being, it is what it is...[]

Lastly, I think that the winde stoppers if used in the manner as described by Lou, the issue is far lessened. 

Cheers,


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jan 10, 2007)

According to Leslie Sbrocco (an award-winning author, writer, speaker, and television host) "if you simply recork it and pop it back in the fridge (red and white can both be refrigerated), it will last two to three days before loosing flavor.  You can also buy some CO2 gas products like Private Preserve, which will extend the life of the wine up to two weeks." http://www.lesliesbrocco.com/winetips.shtml

My wife rarly drinks red wine.  It takes me a day or two to get through a bottle.  I don't notice any loss of flavor through that time period.


----------



## woodwish (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> 
> No bottle of decent red wine lasts more than <s>2 hours</s> a half hour at my house []
> 
> Something functional would be a stopper kit on a vacu-vin stopper base.



[] I sell a lot of bottle stoppers but all my own stoppers just sit in the display rack as conversation pieces.  A partial bottle of wine in our house just means someone didn't get the last glass of it yet!  []


----------



## Ausdan (Jan 10, 2007)

Beautiful stopper Fangar... almost too good to be used! Great workmanship!


----------



## bob393 (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice as usual.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 18, 2007)

Going to try my first stopper today and your making me afraid, very afraid!!!!!!!![]  Just kidding!  It's beautiful and I'm jealous[^]


----------



## csb333 (Jan 18, 2007)

You cannot be Fangar any more! You shall be "The King" from now on!- Chris


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 19, 2007)

I kinda agree with John T... I think the Chrome's are beautiful, but they make the stopper/wine bottle look top heavy.  My customers have even said the same thing.  I have gone almost exclusively to the silicon type stoppers.  The other comment I would get is that the stopper makes the bottle too tall to fit in the 'fridge... I personally would never put a bottle of red wine in a 'fridge... I don't like it cold at all.. and personally, don't much like the whites. JMHO.

Fangar,
All that said, the stoppers are gorgeous.. don't stop making them.  just be sure you make a pen sometimes also... []  They too are G.


----------

